# Makita track saw guide rail not flat



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I noticed my Makita 55" rail is cupped slightly in width along the entire length, it's visibly not straight along the width, and when I place it on a flat surface it is very obvious. 
My Festool rails are completely flat as should be. 
Perhaps I got a defect. Any of you guys with the Makita saw, can you check your rails and see what you find?
thnx


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did you just buy this item? I would reach out to the vendor/manufacturer.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

No, I bought the kit last year, but hadn't gotten around to it till now. Been using my Festool.
I was wondering if it was perhaps a common flaw on the some of Makita track saw rails.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll check mine tomorrow in the AM


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

About 3 years ago when I bought mine the short rail was the same way right out of the box. I returned it and they gave me a new straight one they had 4 tracks in stock and I picked the only bent one.

Cole


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

My 118"










My 55"









Both flat


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> My 118"
> 
> 
> View attachment 109249
> ...


thanks, 

those are definitely flat. Mine must be a defect. I ordered a new one, and we'll see...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I will check mine the next time I am at the shop. I have two 55 inch tracks and one 118 inch. I have never noticed a cup or any rocking when used on flat surfaces like mdf.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

yup, definite defect. Mine are all perfectly flat also.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine are straight as John Wayne

118"and both 55"


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I received a new Makita 55" track, made in China also, and it's worse than the previous one. The saw teeter-totters ~1/8" side-to-side on the track, making it impossible to get a square cut, and it cut the anti-splinter strip stepped and not straight as a result. 
Out of curiosity I checked the shoe on the saw with a straight edge, and it has a bow along its length, bulges out in the center! 
I think it's safe to say Makita has some serious quality control issues.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

That's crazy. Not sure about the rails but was surprised to see my saw was made in UK. I will have to check that out also.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

m1911 said:


> I received a new Makita 55" track, made in China also, and it's worse than the previous one. The saw teeter-totters ~1/8" side-to-side on the track, making it impossible to get a square cut, and it cut the anti-splinter strip stepped and not straight as a result.
> Out of curiosity I checked the shoe on the saw with a straight edge, and it has a bow along its length, bulges out in the center!
> I think it's safe to say Makita has some serious quality control issues.


I would say the shipping is the biggest issue. Not easy to ship a 55" anything. I think its actually over what UPS allows. The track saw on display at my tool shop is flat as can be.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jiffy said:


> I would say the shipping is the biggest issue. Not easy to ship a 55" anything. I think its actually over what UPS allows. The track saw on display at my tool shop is flat as can be.


It's not the shipping, although the box was damaged. The rail itself is manufactured poorly, it is cupped the entire length. The extrusion is dogchit.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jiffy said:


> I would say the shipping is the biggest issue. Not easy to ship a 55" anything. I think its actually over what UPS allows. The track saw on display at my tool shop is flat as can be.


They picked a good sample for display


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> It's not the shipping, although the box was damaged. The rail itself is manufactured poorly, it is cupped the entire length. The extrusion is dogchit.


I've got three of them including the 118" they were all straight as John Wayne. You just got a lemon.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I've got three of them including the 118" they were all straight as John Wayne. You just got a lemon.


2 cupped rails and bowed saw? more than *a lemon*.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> 2 cupped rails and bowed saw? more than a lemon.


No it's a lemon. I guarantee that's not par for course for Makita. Did you ever think that the company sending them to you may be the problem? Like they are selling you rejects or something's happening in their shipping?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I've got three of them including the 118" they were all straight as John Wayne. You just got a lemon.


Straight perhaps, but are they flat and not cupped?

Also, the extrusions don't match up between the two rails I got, as in different production runs perhaps? I figure with CNC machining these days, we shouldn't have these discrepancies in part dimensions. :blink:

I don't have these issues with my Festool TS55. I guess you really do get what you paid for...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> 2 cupped rails and bowed saw? more than a lemon.


They are exactly the same as festools I brought one into Rocklers and there was absolutely no difference except the color.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> The makita and festool tracks actually are slightly different, I noticed it yesterday when I took those pictures. Nothing that makes a difference, but not 100% the same. More like 99.8%


The makita track is identical too the old festool track. You must have the newer festool track less than 4 years old. That track is very slightly different.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> The makita track is identical too the old festool track. You must have the newer festool track less than 4 years old. That track is very slightly different.



Mines like 8 months old


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You don't really believe that the tracks come out of different factories:laughing:


Well ones made in China and ones made in Germany so I'm sure they ain't from the same factory.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

The tracks are not 100% identical. I have both and they work together fine. The makita has a slight lip to keep the saw on the guide while mitering.

My tracks are flat, but I have heard of another guy that had problems and it took him about 3 different tracks before he got a good one.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Well ones made in China and ones made in Germany so I'm sure they ain't from the same factory.






I don't buy it!


----------

